# Deciding on what Z!!



## IRACEF1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

With the recent slum of the economy, I've been wanting to purchase a 350z, because of the price that I can finance one for. Anywhere from a 2003-2006 model. Nothing newer. Base trim to grand touring....... matters not to me. Actually I'd prefer the '06 model, bare minimum, but for $15k, that may not be possible. .......... Anyways, which, in your professional opinions, would be the best to start off with?

I know the 03's-05's have 287HP to the crank, whereas the 06's and newer are 306HP to the crank.

Besides the 13HP increase, as well as the HR motor upgrade and whatnot, is there really that much of a NOTICEABLE difference??

This vehicle will be only used as a weekend car. No track days. Please help, guys!!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Always buy the newest and lowest miles you can afford.


----------

